# New here and saying hello



## Kdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey folks, Im new here and new to being rooted. I hear this place is full of info. Im looking forward to being here and learning alot. thanks for having me.


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, welcome to rootzwiki. What kind of phone are you running

sent from my HTC vivid


----------



## Kdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Samsung galaxy nexus CDMA.

Double tapped from my rooted Galaxy Nexus!


----------

